
How to Hire – eShares - kevin
https://blog.esharesinc.com/how-to-hire-34f4ded5f176#.7ikvyja1u
======
kevin
"It is humbling to go back to the labor market, hat-in-hand, asking for help.
We did this when we hired you. We asked each of you to help us. You did not
need us. There are plenty of great jobs. But we needed you. And thank goodness
you came. We wouldn’t be here without you. But each of you was hired because
the team before you failed to execute without you. And this is still true
today."

Such a great perspective to have. More of this please.

